# εν μιά νυκτί - εν μία νυκτί - εν μια νυκτί ;



## cypriot (Sep 16, 2011)

Ποιο είναι το σωστό; εν μιά νυκτί - εν μία νυκτί - εν μια νυκτί ;


----------



## surfmadpig (Sep 16, 2011)

το πρώτο αποκλείεται, το "μιά" δεν τονίζεται ποτέ. νομίζω το δεύτερο, δεδομένου ότι είναι αριθμητικό.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2011)

Για το μία-μια, πάμε σε αυτό το νήμα: Μία σου και *μια μου.

Για το συγκεκριμένο, εξαρτάται:

Επειδή η φράση είναι αρχαΐζουσα, το αριθμητικό _μία_ κανονικά πρέπει να ακολουθήσει την κλίση της αρχαίας (μία, μιᾶς, μιᾷ, μίαν), άρα - επειδή είναι στη δοτική - _μιά_ (ιδού η Ρόδος).

Αν το πας με τους κανόνες της νεοελληνικής, θέλεις να δώσεις έμφαση (όπως αφηγείται πως έκανε ο Νικέλ εκεί) και νιώθεις τολμηρός (ανακατεύοντας κανόνες της νέας σε μια αρχαΐζουσα φράση), γράφεις _μία_ (ιδού και το πήδημα).

Το άτονο _μια_ δεν θα το πρότεινα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, γιατί είναι αριθμητικό και όχι αόριστο άρθρο, όπως λέει και η surfmadpig. Εκτός αν θέλεις να μπλέξεις κλίση της αρχαίας με κανόνα τονισμού της νέας (και _να_ και η Ρόδος, _να _και το πήδημα).


----------



## surfmadpig (Sep 16, 2011)

daeman, παρεξήγησες: εννοούσα πως όταν το _μια/μιά_ είναι αριθμητικό τονίζεται, και αφού είναι αριθμητικό και όχι αόριστο άρθρο στην πρότασή μας πρέπει να τονιστεί.


(ή μήπως παρεξήγησα εγώ; μου φαίνεται απίθανο να δηλώνεις πως επειδή είναι αριθμητικό ΔΕΝ πρέπει να τονιστεί)


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2011)

surfmadpig said:


> daeman, παρεξήγησες: εννοούσα πως όταν το _μια/μιά_ είναι αριθμητικό τονίζεται, και αφού είναι αριθμητικό και όχι αόριστο άρθρο στην πρότασή μας πρέπει να τονιστεί.


 


daeman said:


> [...] Το άτονο _μια_ δεν θα το πρότεινα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, *γιατί είναι αριθμητικό και όχι αόριστο άρθρο, όπως λέει και η surfmadpig*. [...]


 
Είσαι σίγουρη πως παρεξήγησα; 
Γιατί νομίζω πως κι εγώ το ίδιο λέω για το αριθμητικό, συμφωνώντας μάλιστα μαζί σου σε αυτό το θέμα. :)

Να το διατυπώσω λίγο καλύτερα, λοιπόν: 
Το άτονο _μια_ δεν θα το πρότεινα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, γιατί _στη συγκεκριμένη φράση_ το mia είναι αριθμητικό και όχι αόριστο άρθρο, όπως λέει και η surfmadpig.

Edit: άτιμο πράγμα η σύνταξη, όταν γράφεις ή διαβάζεις χαλαρά. ;)


----------



## surfmadpig (Sep 16, 2011)

Συγχώρα με daeman. Βέβαια τροποποίησα την απάντησή μου και πριν διαβάσω το τελευταίο σου σχόλιο daeman γιατί πολύ περίεργο θα μου φαινόταν να το ισχυριζόσουν. Απλά με μπέρδεψε λίγο (και ήθελα να ξεκαθαριστεί και για τον cypriot) η σύνταξη της τελευταίας σου πρότασης :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2011)

Μα δεν βλέπω τίποτα να συχωρέσω, μόνο τον εαυτό μου που δεν πρόσεξε λίγο περισσότερο τη σύνταξη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Ο τρώσας και ιάσεται (ή κάτι τέτοιο).

Αφού είναι αρχαιοπρεπές, καλύτερα να το πούμε με τη γραμματική της αρχαίας / της καθαρεύουσας, που έχει μόνο ένα «ένας, μία, εν», δεν κάνει διάκριση ανάμεσα σε αόριστο και αριθμητικό (είναι αριθμητικό, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία). Αφού κλίνεται «μία, μιᾶς, μιᾷ, μίαν», ο τόνος δεν είναι στο -_ι_- κι ας είναι διαδεδομένο. Ο τόνος είναι στο -α-, αλλά το επόμενο ερώτημα είναι: «Στο μονοτονικό θα τον γράψουμε τον τόνο ή όχι;». Το ΛΝΕΓ στο λήμμα _νυξ_ έχει *εν μια (και μόνη) νυκτί*, που σημαίνει ότι διαβάζουμε [mja] με συνίζηση. Το ΛΚΝ έχει *εν μιά νυκτί*, που σημαίνει ότι το διαβάζει [miá], χωρίς συνίζηση, σαν το καθαρευουσιάνικο *διά*.

Τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο:
*εν μια νυκτί* 1.120.000
*εν μιά νυκτί* 119.000
*εν μία νυκτί* 1.230.000

Πώς θα το έγραφα εγώ; Ίσως θα διάλεγα το πρώτο. Ίσως το *μέσα σε μια νύχτα*.


----------



## surfmadpig (Sep 17, 2011)

μια ερώτηση για τον nickel:

Δεν υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που διαβάζουμε "μία" ενώ γράφουμε "μια" (χωρίς τόνο), ή, έστω, που _μπορούμε _να διαβάζουμε (και) "μία"; Είχα την εντύπωση πως μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό όταν είναι αόριστο άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Νομίζω ότι οι προσεχτικοί γράφουν _*μία*_ όταν θέλουν να δώσουν έμφαση στο αριθμητικό και το προφέρουν έτσι, [mía], ενώ για όλα τ' άλλα γράφουν *μια* και προφέρουν συνιζημένο [mja]. Τα κείμενα του διαδικτύου έχουν πολλά, πάρα πολλά, άχρηστα *μία*, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς τα προφέρουν εκείνοι που τα γράφουν.


----------



## surfmadpig (Sep 17, 2011)

Υπάρχει όμως μια κατηγορία ανθρώπων που θέλει να κάνει πολύ πομπώδη το λόγο του (τουλάχιστον το γραπτό) και τείνει να τονίζει "μία" συνέχεια. Πρόσφατα έπεσε στα χέρια μου η ελληνική μετάφραση του A Very Short Introduction to Freud, που δεν περιείχε ούτε ένα άτονο "μια". Ήταν ψιλοπροφανές πως ο μεταφραστής/επιμελητής/οποιοσδήποτε-ευθύνεται-για-αυτή-την-επιλογή ήθελε να διαβάζεται παντού [mía], μάλλον για σοβαρότητα / το πομπώδες που λέγαμε... Εγώ το βρήκα πέρα για πέρα ενοχλητικό (και λάθος).


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Και μάλιστα, ο Ρογήρος ή ο dharvatis (όπως το κάνει εδώ) είναι πιθανό να σου έβρισκαν ότι τα μισά _ένας/μία/ένα_ είναι εντελώς περιττά, π.χ. «Η Βουλγαρία έχει μια τεράστια πολιτιστική παράδοση».


----------



## surfmadpig (Sep 17, 2011)

Και θα συμφωνήσω. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2011)

...
Ορίστε και μια Μισιρλού, μία από τις πολλές που κυκλοφορούν, από τους Εν μιά νυκτί, τη Φιντέ Κοκσάλ και τον Σόλη Μπαρκή, μια νύχτα του Ιούλη πέρυσι στο Γιαλισκάρι. Νικαριά (Ικαρία) είναι μόνο μια (μία).


----------



## surfmadpig (Sep 17, 2011)

αχ, και δεν πήγα πέρσι :)


----------



## evalou (Nov 3, 2011)

Προφανώς δεν μπορείς να το πας με τους κανόνες της νεοελληνικής [όπου η δοτική απλώς _δεν υπάρχει_ (!) σύμφωνα με τους φωτεινούς εγκεφάλους που από το 1978 και δώθε απλοποιούν κι απλοποιούν τη γλώσσα μας μέχρις εξαφανίσεως, παράγοντας στρατιές _αγράμματων_ παιδιών] - και εφόσον το _νυκτί_ είναι σε δοτική, έτσι θα είναι και το _μιά_, που είναι αριθμητικό σε θέση άρθρου (όλο μαζί ένας εμπρόθετος προσδιορισμός), φυσικά δεν υπάρχει συνίζηση, κατά συνέπεια το τονίζουμε και στον γραπτό και στον προφορικό λόγο: _μι-ά_... Eννοείται, το... υβρίδιο _εν μία νυκτί _είναι απαράδεκτο, αλλά θα μου πεις το μόνο είναι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2011)

Γεια σου, evalou, καλωσήρθες. Καλά, νομίζω, τα λες, έξω από τις τετράγωνες αγκύλες.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω, όμως, τι ακριβώς εννοείς μέσα στις αγκύλες:

(α) Έχει δοτική η νέα ελληνική; Όταν λέμε ή γράφουμε «Δόξα τω Θεώ», έχουμε απολίθωμα, έτσι; Δεν μπορούμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο να πούμε «Δώσε μοι το παστέλι» ή «Δόξα τοις πολιτικοίς», έτσι;

(β) Η γλώσσα έχει απλοποιηθεί ή απλοποιείται εξαιτίας των «φωτεινών εγκεφάλων»;

(γ) Η απλοποίηση οδηγεί σε εξαφάνιση της γλώσσας;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 3, 2011)

Επίσης, δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι η γραμματική ακολουθεί την καθομιλουμένη; Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι ότι άπαντες οι Έλληνες χρησιμοποιούσαν επισταμένως τη δοτική, και ξαφνικά ήρθε μια μεταρρύθμιση και την κατάργησε, αναγκάζοντάς τους να σταματήσουν να τη χρησιμοποιούν.


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2011)

Ενώ πριν το 1978 δεν είχαμε αγράμματους· το θυμάμαι καλά πως ήμασταν όλοι ορθογράφοι, γραμματιζούμενοι και γλωσσικά υπερεπαρκείς μέσα στο συνονθύλευμα που μας επιβαλλόταν ως "ελληνική γλώσσα". 
Εν μιά νυκτί, ως δια μαγείας εωράκαμεν τους της αμολύντου γλώσσης επιβουλομένους ληστάς.  

Εν μιά νυκτί, ως διά μαγείας εωράκαμεν τους την αμόλυντον γλώσσαν επιβουλευομένους ληστάς.


----------



## Themis (Nov 3, 2011)

Δαεμάνε, η κατάργηση της δοτικής σε έκανε να πεις επιβουλομένους αντί για επιβουλευομένους, κι επιπλέον να το συντάξεις με γενική αντί αιτιατικής. Τι χρείαν έχομεν άλλων μαρτύρων; Θα έλεγα ότι έξεστι τοις αδοτικίστοις ασχημονείν, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως οι αιτιάσεις μάς οδηγήσουν στην αιτιατική.


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση, Θέμη· mea culpa αλλά και mea colpa. 
Για τους επιβουλομένους, είχα μια αμφιβολία και για μια στιγμή είπα να σε ρωτήσω, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα και τους βουλωμένους και το άφησα. Η σύνταξη με γενική όμως ήταν τυράκι, γιατί το μοντελάκι "συντάσσω με γενική ακόμα κι αυτά που ποτέ δεν συντάσσονταν έτσι" είναι της μοδός. Άσε που και ο εμβληματικός ενωμοτάρχης έτσι θα το έλεγε. :-D


----------



## Themis (Nov 3, 2011)

Θωθτότατοθ αδελφέ! :up: Κατόπιν τούτου αναφωνώ: Δόξα τω Δαεμάνω τω ακαταμαχήτοις ου μην αλλά και ρεαλιστικοτάτοις επιχειρήμασι χρωμένω!


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2011)

Αχ, και να 'τανε λέει μόνο "χρωμένω" και όχι "συλλογικώς χρεωμένω" τω καημένω. 
Και τα ομόλογα, πίστεως ακαταμάχητα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2015)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ λημματογραφείται η φρ. _*εν μία νυκτί*_ (μόνο έτσι δίνεται), στο λήμμα _νύχτα_.


----------



## evalou (Oct 22, 2017)

ε, είναι προφανές πως πρόκειται για λάθος...


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2017)

Zazula said:


> Στο ΧΛΝΓ λημματογραφείται η φρ. _*εν μία νυκτί*_ (μόνο έτσι δίνεται), στο λήμμα _νύχτα_.



Έτσι, από τα τρία μεγάλα σύγχρονα λεξικά μας έχουμε και τις τρεις επιλογές τονισμού. (Το λεξικό του Πατάκη έχει: *εν μιά νυκτί*: _Άλλαξε τις θέσεις του για το Κυπριακό εν μιά νυκτί!_)

Για να κάνουμε και ένα φρέσκο μέτρημα στο διαδίκτυο, τα γνήσια ευρήματα δίνουν:


εν μιά νυκτί: 220
εν μία νυκτί: 285
εν μια νυκτί: 252


Με την ευκαιρία, @Evalou, έχεις αφήσει κάποιες απορίες μου αναπάντητες στο #17.


----------

